# Food Safety News Thu 7/16/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jul 16, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 7/16/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*All charges dismissed against former Blue Bell CEO Paul Kruse*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 16, 2020 12:06 am All charges against the former chief executive of Blue Bell Creameries were dismissed Wednesday by U.S. District Judge Robert Pitman. The felony charges were dismissed after a motion hearing conducted by telephone because Pitman agreed the federal District Court lacks subject matter jurisdiction. Kruse, who was free on a $50,000 signature bond, was charged on... Continue Reading


*Cross contamination, temperature abuse factors in sandwich outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 16, 2020 12:04 am Cross contamination and temperature abuse are factors that played a role in an outbreak of Salmonella in Hong Kong earlier this year. In May, the Centre for Health Protection (CHP) of the Department of Health recorded 236 illnesses linked to consumption of sandwiches produced in a food factory with more than 50 people needing hospital... Continue Reading

*Life stages and dietary patterns are major themes of science report from diet advisory panel*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 16, 2020 12:03 am The 2020 Dietary Guidelines Advisory Committee has submitted its 845-page “Scientific Report” to the Secretaries of the U.S. Departments of Agriculture (USDA) and Health and Human Services (HHS). The next step in the processes is for the public to submit comments to the departments on the Scientific Report. The lengthy report completes the 2020 Dietary Guidelines... Continue Reading

*Salmonella and STEC behind most outbreaks in Scotland*
By News Desk on Jul 16, 2020 12:00 am There were 11 foodborne outbreaks in Scotland this past year with almost 50 people falling ill. Salmonella and Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) were the most frequently reported organisms. Findings come from the Health Protection Scotland (HPS), part of Public Health Scotland (PHS), annual surveillance report on bacterial, protozoal and viral outbreaks of infectious intestinal disease... Continue Reading

*Mongolian teen dies from bubonic plague after consuming marmot meat*
By News Desk on Jul 15, 2020 01:38 pm On July 6, a Mongolian teen from the western province of Govi-Altai died from suspected bubonic plague after consuming marmot meat, according to local health officials. Tarbagan marmot is used to make a Mongolian dish called boodog. For centuries, Mongolian’s have cooked marmot meat by inserting preheated stones into the abdominal cavity of a marmot.... Continue Reading


----------

